# It was a little rough last night but we're still 100%



## shawnk (May 28, 2012)

I'm new to posting on here so I will see if I can load some pics. I took my brother and son in law sharking last night. We only had two baits and it was a little rough getting them out but I made it. We caught and released two. One Bull shark, and one blacktip


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Two nice sharks you got there. Can't think of to many things better then catching sharks that size that can pull back. What size gear was you using? Also welcome to the forum great first post and pic's. gene


----------



## shawnk (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I was using a Penn 6/0 wide spool and a 12/0. The 12 was a bit of an over kill.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great sharks! Those bulls will give you a great brawl!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great looking bull. What shark was on the 12/0?


----------



## Presby12 (May 31, 2013)

Nice bull!


----------



## shawnk (May 28, 2012)

The bull was on the12/0


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice catches. Congrats


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice catch!!! Those Bulls are a lot of fun!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice catches man - where at?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Is this the trip that you tried using your thumb for bait? If so, your one tough fella!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnk said:


> The bull was on the12/0


Nice. And it was overkill? Thats a healthy looking bull, too. Did it just not figthat or what?


----------



## shawnk (May 28, 2012)

I used my thumb for bait last Sunday.


----------



## shawnk (May 28, 2012)

The bull fought alright it was just too much for him.


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

What did you use for bait. Nice sharks too very jealous.


----------



## shawnk (May 28, 2012)

The bull ate a bonita and the blacktip ate a blue fish.


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice we had a couple runs on a blue this past weekend but nothing to show. Frozen bonita?


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice fish, way to make it happen!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! Congrats! Esp on that Bull!!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

That bull sure is a fatty, and great looking blacktip


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

What rig were you using?


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

That's a good lookin' bull! Gotta stock up on my bluefish and bonita for some surf fishing.


----------

